

Viral Marketing Successfully Modeled By Network Theorists - ecesena
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/519786/viral-marketing-successfully-modeled-by-network-theorists/

======
ecesena
Full paper [pdf]:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1309.6369v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1309.6369v1.pdf)

